# Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for PC vs Thrustmaster Dual Analog 4



## Inceptionist (Feb 28, 2014)

Which one is better? Also, the Microsoft controller is expensive compared to Thrustmaster. 
And I'm not a fan of PS controller layout. I found Xbox controller to be much more comfortable.

Microsoft Wired Controller for Windows - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
Thrustmaster Dual Analog 4 Gamepad - Thrustmaster: Flipkart.com


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 4, 2014)

Bump.

Want to play Arkham and AC games on PC. Figured I should give a shot to gamepads as unlike FPS, these games are somewhat difficult on keyboard+mouse combo.


----------



## snap (Mar 4, 2014)

Well the games you mentioned are easily played and are equally fun using KB+M also


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2014)

Im also in a dilemma on buying a new Gamepad.. I had ordered an original 360 controller but it was found to be defective and i got a full refund for it..
Seeing how expensive it is, I wanna go for slightly cheaper gamepad like the Logitech F510 (Rs1850), but I heard it has deadzone issues..
That thrustmaster doesnt have analog triggers nor is it Xinput compatible


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 5, 2014)

snap said:


> Well the games you mentioned are easily played and are equally fun using KB+M also



In my opinion, FPS are better on KB+M and action, hack 'n' slash games are better on gamepad. All those combos are better executed on gamepad.


----------



## snap (Mar 5, 2014)

^^yep for hack n slash gamepad is a must but the games you mentioned for them controller is not necessary. Imo get the Microsoft one as it is plug and play i guess


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 5, 2014)

I will. And I don't get into genres to much. Not an FPS, not a sandbox (GTA) and I'm running around killing people, then it is action/hack n slash for me. Maybe DMC is better example I guess.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

Keyboard and Mouse is better if it is a must use XPadder  and configure to your wish


----------

